# Foarte tare



## RomanticBoy

I would be very grateful if someone could tell me what the phrase 'fuarte tare' means. It was in a letter that I received.

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## mikasa_90

Maybe it was ''foarte tare'' and it mean ''very beautiful''


----------



## RomanticBoy

Thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## OldAvatar

mikasa_90 said:


> Maybe it was ''foarte tare'' and it mean ''very beautiful''




Not really! It actually means *very tough*. But in case you're using the „in the 'hood” slang mikasa is using, then it means *very cool*.


----------



## RomanticBoy

Thanks for your help. I think that in the context that I saw it, the phrase means 'very strongly'. Can it be used as an adverb or is it just an adjective, as in your translation 'very tough'? I say this because it followed a verb in the sentence in which I read it.

Many thanks again.


----------



## OldAvatar

RomanticBoy said:


> Thanks for your help. I think that in the context that I saw it, the phrase means 'very strongly'. Can it be used as an adverb or is it just an adjective, as in your translation 'very tough'? I say this because it followed a verb in the sentence in which I read it.
> 
> Many thanks again.



It can be an adverb and/or an adjective.


----------



## RomanticBoy

Thank you very much!


----------

